# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Zolpidem afbouwen, maar hoe?

## Esmeralda7

Hallo, ik ben nieuw op dit forum. Ik heb al wel een en ander gelezen, maar kon niet dadelijk een antwoord vinden op mijn vraag. Vandaar dat ik zelf een topic start.

Ik wil graag zolpidem afbouwen. Ik geef het niet graag toe, maar ik kan niet meer zonder, en ik moet steeds meer nemen om het effect te voelen. Daarbij heb ik de indruk dat ik helemaal niet meer zo alert reageer als vroeger en heb ik nu en dan woede-buien, wat een bijwerking kan zijn bij langdurig gebruik. Ik neem 4 à 5 jaar bijna dagelijks zolpidem, de laatste tijd zijn dat er minstens 3 à 3,5 per keer. Ik heb zoveel niet nodig om in slaap te geraken, maar het brengt me tot rust. Al dient dat daar niet voor; daarvoor heb ik temesta, maar dat werkt niet even goed voor me. 

Ik heb dit met mijn huisarts besproken en hij stelde voor om te beginnen met 50mg trazolan + 2 zolpidem. En dan gelijkend aan afbouwen naar 1.5, 1, 0.5 en uiteindelijk 0 met 50mg trazolan, die ik dan vrijwel meteen kan laten (geen verslaving mogelijk). Hebben jullie al van de methode gehoord? 't wilt nl. niet zo goed vlotten, net omdat ik nog steeds zolpidem moet gebruiken... 

Ik las hier dat er vaak meteen wordt overgeschakeld op diazepam. Dat lijkt me meer geschikt voor mij. Maar wat zijn jullie ervaringen? 

Ik kijk uit naar jullie feedback, want ik ga deze discussie ook eens voeren met mijn arts. Net omdat de huidige methode niet echt wil lukken. 

Groeten

----------


## Kevertje

Voor afbouwen of een ander middel moet je bij de (huis)arts zijn.
Het beste is om goed voor je lichaam te zorgen, zodat je niet zo gauw medicijnen nodig hebt. Goed op je voeding letten, voldoende eiwit eten, zodat je lichaam bepaalde neurotransmitters aanmaakt, geraffineerder suiker laten staan.
In onder andere linzen, bepaalde zaden en tonijn zit tryptofaan, wat helpt de serotonine aan te maken. Ook zou je stoffen nodig kunnen hebben, zoals magnesium, vitamine B, D en bepaalde vetzuren. Om beter in je vel te zitten en beter te slapen kan 5htp helpen, mag alleen NIET in combinatie met bepaalde medicijnen. Maar misschien een geruststellend idee dat je dat erna kan gebruiken, zodat je niet terugvalt.

----------


## Boosje

Beste Emeralda,

Zelf heb ik ook 5 jaar lang Zolpidem gebruikt. In combinatie met Promethazine dan wel, om het effect te versterken i.p.v. meerdere Zolpidems te moeten nemen. Uiteindelijk bleek na die jaren het effect weg. Het was meer in mijn hoofd dat ik het 'moest' nemen om te kunnen slapen. Soms ook gerommeld met hoeveelheden wat alleen maar meer narigheid met zich meebracht. Ik slikte 1 Zolpidem (á 10 mg) en 1 Promethazine (á 25 mg). Ik begon de Promethazine middels een siroopvorm af te bouwen. Per maand 5 mg minder. De laatste 5 waren het zwaarst, hier heb ik dan ook 3 maanden over gedaan. In die drie maanden nam ik nog maar een halve Zolpidem. Na die 3 maanden heb ik mijn huisarts gevraagd streng te zijn. Dat deed ze: ze schreef niets meer voor.

Al het begin blijft sowieso moeilijk, maar je moet je realiseren dat je lichaam het niet meer zo hard nodig heeft als je denkt. Je raakt eraan gewend. Wellicht kun je het idee van vermindering Zolpidem in combinatie met Promethazine siroop opperen. Heel veel succes in ieder geval. Zo'n pillenkwestie is altijd moeilijk!

----------

